# Newbie budget setup



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

I have a bit of a dilemma and I'm hoping somebody may be able to guide me.

I made the mistake of buying a Delonghi ECP35.31 and the constant dripping and the basket jumping out of the holder is driving me insane.

I can max up to £400 to replace it and will generally be using it for 3-4 espresso/cappuccino/Americans daily (plus whatever demands of regular guests when people can finally come round).

Struggling to make a decision - probably not helped by having made a bad choice last time. If you can offer any advice it would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

hi,

what do you have in the way of a grinder?


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

Cuprajake said:


> hi,
> 
> what do you have in the way of a grinder?


 Nothing yet, which is another dilemma entirely. Do I split my budget between machine and grinder?Do I skip the grinder for now and make that my next saving project as my entirely unrefined palate probably still won't notice the difference?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

grinder is more importan arguably,

the cheapest brand new is the mignon manule at £245.00 there are hand grinders which are a tad cheaper but not much

then you could add something like a sage duo temp pro or bambino there £300 -£400

that personally is as basic as id go,


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm not averse to a hand grinder - I have all the time in the world!

Would you favour the bambino over the duo temp or vice versa?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

most wont even like the sage on here tbh, there classed more like an appliance,

ive never used the bambino so cant say, if you youtube coffeblog he has a very good indepth guide to the bambino worth a watch

try to buy from somewhere with good warrenty, john lewis or lakeland, and that will see the life of the machine.

a good hand grinder like the 1zpresso is £200 so id choose a machine haha

@BlackCatCoffeeis good for grinders


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ECM-Giotto-E61-prosumer-espresso-machine-/154250381224?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

This is a members @Norvin


----------



## Fraser (Nov 23, 2020)

Glowstars said:


> Thanks!


 moving on with @Cuprajake I have a feld 2 hand grinder purchased from a forum member and it is truly brilliant. Try and find one second hand, I got my one for £80, to get the same quality of grind you would need to spend £300+ on an electric.


----------



## Fraser (Nov 23, 2020)

and another bit of note, the beans you buy make a massive difference. Purchase from a reputable company, I would recommend @BlackCatCoffee but there are plenty others on the forum. You can get away with starbucks or union coffee but still they should only be a fill in if you are awaiting an order.


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

Fraser said:


> moving on with @Cuprajake I have a feld 2 hand grinder purchased from a forum member and it is truly brilliant. Try and find one second hand, I got my one for £80, to get the same quality of grind you would need to spend £300+ on an electric.


 Itching to get into the for sale section! 😂


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

You will get there its post count i think


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Glowstars said:


> Itching to get into the for sale section! 😂


 @Glowstars you can now access it - having hit the minimum five post requirement.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Need to split your budget roughly half and half - machine and grinder. The latter is key to getting the best out of the espresso machine. You should be able to get a very decent set up for around £400.00 but do your homework and don't be afraid to ask lots of questions here. Members are very helpful.


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Need to split your budget roughly half and half - machine and grinder. The latter is key to getting the best out of the espresso machine. You should be able to get a very decent set up for around £400.00 but do your homework and don't be afraid to ask lots of questions here. Members are very helpful.


 Having listened to you guys, here on the forum...I blew all my budget on the grinder 😅


----------



## Fraser (Nov 23, 2020)

Al Grandé said:


> Having listened to you guys, here on the forum...I blew all my budget on the grinder 😅


 What did you go for?

what espresso machine have you gone for?

I have a gaggia classic 2011 and pull good shots. Does the job for now at £160 I'm happy. But can certainly feel the urge for an upgrade in the next few months. Lelit is calling at me haha


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

Fraser said:


> What did you go for?
> 
> what espresso machine have you gone for?
> 
> I have a gaggia classic 2011 and pull good shots. Does the job for now at £160 I'm happy. But can certainly feel the urge for an upgrade in the next few months. Lelit is calling at me haha


 I've ordered a Niche zero Grinder, as I want to grinder, for all technics...

I don't have an espresso machine, as yet...starting saving again 😅 i was looking at a s/h gaggia, or the rancilio but they are holding their prices. In some cases as much as a new one.. ..

I have no experience on any coffee machines, but reading here, alot will recommend the Lelit, so if your budget allows go for it....😉


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Need to split your budget roughly half and half - machine and grinder. The latter is key to getting the best out of the espresso machine. You should be able to get a very decent set up for around £400.00 but do your homework and don't be afraid to ask lots of questions here. Members are very helpful.


 Do you think there's any way of doing it brand new or best to look 2nd hand?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

New isn't really an option. If you are patient, you could find what you are looking for in the 'for sale' area. You could pick up a Gaggia Classic for around £200 or a bit less leaving you with £200 or a bit more for a grinder.

You will need some bits a bobs - tamper, scales etc if you haven't already got them.


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

The Systemic Kid said:


> New isn't really an option.


 Thought as much but at least it confirms I should stop looking!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Buying second hand from the forum also means you won't lose much if you decide to upgrade down the line. Forum members tend to cherish their kit so when they sell, it usually means it's been well looked after.


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

So you've managed to convince me to stick with the beast and put my money towards a grinder. Next newbie question: is it possible to find one that you can easily change beans with? It occurs to me that when we're finally allowed to mingle again, a lot of my family drink decaf...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you want to switch beans you definitely want a grinder that can single dose. Happily, that's not too much of a problem. Ideally, you will want a grinder which low retention so you don't end up having to waste beans purging the grinder from say, decaf to full fat beans and vice versa. One way to minimise retention is to use the RDT spritzer technique to reduce static build up explained below


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm learning so much from you all! Thank you!

Are there any grinders I should look at first or would be foolish not to consider?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

£400 is a lot of money but I'm afraid it doesn't go far in prosumer espresso gear

what drinks do actually drink? What drinks are you prepared to offer? The niche was built for single dosing and easily changing setings between a brews and beans most of the others are a faff

Used is better vfm but far less choice perfect machine comes up a month after you settle obvs 🙈 @Beckyr91 has been through this recently as have many others

machine wise your could possibly get a mignon manuale grinder and used classic for £400 add some basic scales and you have a fully functional set up the delonghi might make £50-100 used I don't know (what was it new £200 ish? )


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

I know what you mean about the budget - I feel like I want to add an extra 0 to the end of it!

I'll be drinking espresso/Americano and the family are more likely to go for cappuccino/latte type things.

Wondering if I should focus most/all of the current budget on the grinder then start the savings pot again?


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Glowstars said:


> Wondering if I should focus most/all of the current budget on the grinder then start the savings pot again?


 Morning! Yes this is what I would do. A good grinder will allow you to make a decent cup of coffee via any means (espresso, cafetière, V60 etc), but it will be a struggle to make a good cup of anything with a bad grinder or pre-ground beans.


----------

